# Golf lessons???



## Tee_time (Dec 4, 2010)

Since I am a new golfer, should I take lessons or attend a 2 day golf school. Here in Houston, Texas there is a school for golf and I dont know if I should attend the 2 day class or just take some lessons from a Pro. What do you guys think I should do? Thanks


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If you can find a qualified pro, for a series of one on one lessons, that's a good thing. If the 2 day lesson is just on the basics of the golf swing, that's another good thing. No one can teach or learn how to play golf in just two days. Not unless they are a "natural". 

JMO, but if you go to a pro for a series of lessons, and he/she do not ask you if your clubs are fitted to your swing, you might want to look for another instructor down the road. That question should come up during your first visit. 

Another suggestion I might add is to check out your local community college for golf instruction. They will be more economical since the price usually includes several (group) lessons. They start out with the basics of the swing, short game play, and some even include time on the rules of golf.Around here it's a 4 hour class, once a week, for 9 weeks. They offer beginner, and advanced classes.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

Personally I would go with the pro if the prices are reasonable, when you say you are a new golfer, do you mean brand new? you have your club list on your signature so you must have some knowledge, if thats the case you'll probably get more from a pro one-on-one than a beginner type introduction weekend.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes I'd go with the pro the one on one lesson you would get more from.


----------



## Tee_time (Dec 4, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you my fellow golfer! I think I'm going with the one on one lessons.


----------



## Tee_time (Dec 4, 2010)

*thanks scratchgolfer*

Thanks scratchgolfer! Yea I think the real challenge is finding a good instructor. If I can learn to play better with lessons then I think the money is well worth it. Being able to PAR some holes on a game would be priceless! Lol!!!


----------

